# Show me pictures of your dogs stealing food form the kitchen :)



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ill post mine as soon as I find it lol


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My cat, Porsche, is our resident thief. So far she's eaten an entire raw porkchop (emergency trip to the vet on that one), several loaves of bread and assorted other items. I'm usually too mad to take pictures when I discover what she's done. If I leave the house with the dogs she has to be locked up. 

::Knock on wood:: Our dogs are perfect when it comes to food on counters. I have left a raw steak on the counter and told them to leave it, gone shopping, and come home to it untouched.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog is well behaved in the kitchen. Never any issues with jumping on the counter or stealing food. If she wants something, she will just sit in the kitchen with her nose pointed toward a roast chicken or baked cookies, but will not advance toward them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

have to find the photos of Kinu, my Bengal cat, trying to take a raw turkey off of the kitchen table...

Lee


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

If the dog is trying to steal food from the counter, I'm not standing there with a camera to take a photo. Plus, it's almost always when I preoccupied elsewhere.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

No no bad dog. If I caught them in the act, I wouldn't be able to snap a picture, because I'd be busy making corrections.

I have rarely had a problem, though. Lost a lasagna I left cooling while I ran to the store about a year ago. I suspect the weimaraner initiated that grab. But I'm also pretty sure everyone had a taste, as it was a very large lasagna, I was only gone about 15 minutes, and there wasn't a trace of it left... Just a shiny baking pan on the floor.

And then, just a couple of days ago I accidentally left most of an uneaten hamburger on the countertop overnight. Noticed it in the morning, and only the burger patty itself had been removed. In that case, I know it wasn't the weim because she loves people food. Jack, however, is pretty strict about his meat only diet. Bad boy.

Poor Mattie couldn't reach up onto the counter if she tried. Old age and poor hips. She doesn't even sniff around it.

Never caught them in the act though. The situation has to be _pretty secure_ for them to make that bold of a move.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is too smart to be caught...

She's only done that once and she was scolded for it. She's never tried it again after that.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is so not happening here.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Theres a nice turkey in that bowl behind her....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> Theres a nice turkey in that bowl behind her....


LOL! She looks so proud of herself.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Even if I leave raw frozen meat or fish to be defrosting in the sink all day while I am at work, I come home to everything intact. 

Good dog!!!!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Diesel was not allowed in the kitchen and she knew it, she was also perfect in never touching food that wasnt hers.. left a raw T-bone out on a plate on a low stool in the living room when she was about a year and a half old, told her off, went to work, came home, she never even touched it!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona stole a pound of bacon off the counter. I found her immediately so she did not get a chance to get a bite yet. Could not take a photo,because I was running to her yelling no. Leave it. Good news, she did leave it and has not done so again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gypsy does not have to try to reach her head on the table, because if she is standing, her head can be on it, which in turn leads to easy access for her to sniff food and grab a bit if she is really sneaky and fast. Due to this, I have had french fries stolen off my plate from her while I got up to get myself something to drink during dinner. It is also the cause for hearing "No, Gypsy, go lay down" a lot when dinner is being cooked and when dinner is being eaten.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok ... This is not a thread of what dogs shouldn't do. It's a thread to share pix of dogs being naughty! So if you have pix please share, thanks  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel2012 (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is a picture of Diesel a few weeks ago when he was 7 1/2 weeks(a few days after we got him) stealing my three year old son's pizza roll. He is long enough to climb on the chair and he stole my son's hamburger today. I wished I took a picture of that. haha. He LOVES to steal my son's food! :gsdbeggin:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Diesel2012 said:


> Here is a picture of Diesel a few weeks ago when he was 7 1/2 weeks(a few days after we got him) stealing my three year old son's pizza roll. He is long enough to climb on the chair and he stole my son's hamburger today. I wished I took a picture of that. haha. He LOVES to steal my son's food! :gsdbeggin:


Please leash him. Do not allow this. When he's bigger, this will be a disaster.
He needs to learn to respect your son, and he needs to learn his place in the family pack.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dogs don't steal food. I would not tolerate that behavior. This morning my husband dropped scrambled eggs on the floor about 3 feet from Riley. He didn't even raise his head in interest. He knows not to get anything dropped on the floor much less on counters or tables.

When we eat dinner he just lies on the floor. Begging is not tolerated either. My other two will beg on occasion. I left them at my parents for 10 dyas while we went on vacation and they fed them table scraps from the table.....I was not pleased.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

julie87 said:


> Ok ... This is not a thread of what dogs shouldn't do. It's a thread to share pix of dogs being naughty! So if you have pix please share, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When you start a thread, you are not always going to get the answers you want. Many of us think this behavior should be discouraged, and isn't cute or funny.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> When you start a thread, you are not always going to get the answers you want. Many of us think this behavior should be discouraged, and isn't cute or funny.


Well if you personally think that it not funny then don't post pictures and you don't have to comment twice on this thread. If you want to criticize someone open your own thread and do it all you want, but please don't solicit mine if you are just going to be negative about a silly pic, moving on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

julie87 said:


> Well if you personally think that it not funny then don't post pictures and you don't have to comment twice on this thread. If you want to criticize someone open your own thread and do it all you want, but please don't solicit mine if you are just going to be negative about a silly pic, moving on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My apologies. I didn't realize I wasn't allowed to reply to your comments.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> Theres a nice turkey in that bowl behind her....


By taking this picture you have reinforced (rewarded) this behavior. Or was it staged? I think this is gross instead of funny but that's just MHO.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

What does taking a picture have to do with enforcing the bad behaviors? Have you ever take a pic of child doing something they aren't suppose to? Obviously nobody WANTS their dogs to steal food, it's a one time occurrence! And if dont think its funny then move on. 







Here is mine stole a papaya from kitchen counter while I wasn't home. And she shredded a box of Kleenex  she kept herself busy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

About a month or two ago realized she reach the counter.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nickyb said:


> Theres a nice turkey in that bowl behind her....


Great picture :laugh: I love your kitchen by the way!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Diesel2012 said:


> Here is a picture of Diesel a few weeks ago when he was 7 1/2 weeks(a few days after we got him) stealing my three year old son's pizza roll. He is long enough to climb on the chair and he stole my son's hamburger today. I wished I took a picture of that. haha. He LOVES to steal my son's food! :gsdbeggin:


Allowing this to happen now just cause puppy is little and cute is a disaster in the making!! You won't think it's so cute in a few months. 


I don't have a picture because if I caught her she would have been in trouble but rogue did steal a nice big expensive raw steak off the counter while my husband was trimming them. I couldn't believe it! Usually though while we prepare food or while we eat dogs are put in their crates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The only thing I ever had stolen off the counter was a yellow squash, and frankly, I am not sure Niko knew what to do with it once he had it. I don't know what possessed him to do that, he had never done that before and he has never done it since.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> By taking this picture you have reinforced (rewarded) this behavior. Or was it staged? I think this is gross instead of funny but that's just MHO.


You find it gross, I found it funny...... and no, no behavior was reinforced lolol:crazy:

Thank you for your professional opinion though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

julie87 said:


> Well if you personally think that it not funny then don't post pictures and you don't have to comment twice on this thread. If you want to criticize someone open your own thread and do it all you want, but please don't solicit mine if you are just going to be negative about a silly pic, moving on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Excuse me but I do not think you have a right to tell people how to respond to a topic you start. This is offensive. So is a dog stealing food off a counter.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The kitchen _looks_ clean and tidy but I see a dog's butt on the counter. Nothing I would want in my far less tidy home.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

This board is getting beyond ridiculous. It was supposed to be a funny thread with some funny pictures. No wonder most of the old members left.

People really need to get over themselves


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> This board is getting beyond ridiculous. It was supposed to be a funny thread with some funny pictures. No wonder most of the old members left.
> 
> People really need to get over themselves


Right!!! Exactly what I was thinking. Where did sense of humor go? Just bitter people everywhere... Sad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

MiaMoo said:


> About a month or two ago realized she reach the counter.


Awww so cute!!! And the little tongue is sticking out its like she knows something yummy is right there!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

MiaMoo said:


> About a month or two ago realized she reach the counter.


She looks like scooby doo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

The only reason I said something about the one stealing food from the baby is because she stated it happened several times and I know it looks cute now but this literally could end in something very dangerous with a child. 

Not tying to be all high and mighty. I find it annoying here too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I waited to click on this thread and did not read it, will go back if my sister does not come home, but our dogs are little hams. Clicking a picture when they are doing something that I wouldn't want is kind of like laughing when a three year old drops the f-bomb. 

I don't have any pictures of this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Once upon a time I stopped at the McDonald's Drive Through when I had an older pup in the car, not sure which. But she was definitely old enough to jump into the front seat of the car -- they always do, I tell them "back seat!" but for some reason they like the driver's seat. 

Well, I had a sausage and egg mcmuffin and I had to make a stop. There was for some reason no way to avoid it. I put the McMuffin on the dash in its paper wrapper. I told the puppy, "Back Seat!" The whole car smelled like McDonalds. And I kissed my breakfast goodbye and went to do what I needed to do. 

I came out ten minutes later. The girl was in my seat, eyes glued on the paper package. But she had not touched it. 

I told her Back Seat again, and she reluctantly took her eyes off the package and jumped into the back. 

I opened the McMuffin which was cold at this point, and I shared it with her. 

Best I can do is a word picture.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you said it bad behaviour. when you're taking a pic of your
dog doing something wrong you're taking a pic and not
correcting the bad behaviour.



julie87 said:


> >>>> What does taking a picture have to do with enforcing the bad behaviors? <<<<
> 
> Have you ever take a pic of child doing something they aren't suppose to? Obviously nobody WANTS their dogs to steal food, it's a one time occurrence! And if dont think its funny then move on.
> View attachment 55625
> ...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> This board is getting beyond ridiculous. It was supposed to be a funny thread with some funny pictures. No wonder most of the old members left.
> 
> People really need to get over themselves


My thoughts exactly on this.

It's just a funny thread everyone. Dogs do naughty things from time to time. I train like crazy, work with my dogs all the time, and I have raised all of my dogs to have control in the house and respect me. However, they've still done some crazy things that just made me say "what the heck where they thinking?!?!"

I don't have any pictures.... but a few months ago, Storm was in trouble, so she was attached to me by her leash. I was making a sandwich for lunch. Storm was just laying there, very peacefully next to me. Not a peep from her, she was just minding her own business. I turned around to put the knife in the sink (the kitchen is not too big... so I can literally just turn my body and I'm within arms reach of the sink). I turn around and there's Storm stealing my dang sandwich right off my plate!!! At that point she was already back on all 4s on the floor again scarfing down my lunch! She did it SOOOOO quietly..... This here, was the start of Storm's "ninja moves" as we call it here. Lol! Of course she got in trouble... and no we did not reinforce the action... but, yes.. later that night and now a few months later I still find it funny. Reminded me of what you see in cartoons.

It happens. My dogs are still dogs at the end of the day. If you can't laugh about things, life gets too stressful.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

counter surfing, taking food from a baby,, shredding
toilet paper, eating out of the trash can, chasing the cat,
chewing a pillow, leash in the mouth, nipping
pants, etc. is cute but it's behaviour that some of think
should be corrected and taking a pic isn't correcting.



Heidigsd said:


> This board is getting beyond ridiculous. It was supposed to be a funny thread with some funny pictures. No wonder most of the old members left.
> 
> People really need to get over themselves





julie87 said:


> Right!!! Exactly what I was thinking. Where did sense of humor go? Just bitter people everywhere... Sad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> counter surfing, taking food from a baby,, shredding
> toilet paper, eating out of the trash can, chasing the cat,
> chewing a pillow, leash in the mouth, nipping
> pants, etc. is cute but it's behaviour that _*some of think
> should be corrected*_ and taking a pic isn't correcting.


I understand that SOME people think others should be correcting it immediately BUT it is not THEIR dog.

What happens when your dog gets old and passes? If I had a pic of them doing that one-time thing that was funny at the time, I would look back on that pic and smile. You have to remember the ups and downs of everything.
These guys are just showing funny pictures (yes, funny to the POSTERS). It doesnt matter if other people don't think they're funny, I'm pretty sure 99% of people here don't want their dog stealing from a baby, but that doesnt mean that because they snapped a photo once they never correct their dog for bad behavior.

It's meant to be a funny thread, please everyone, just leave it that way, if the posters wanted help with countersurfing they would make a separate thread for it.

 not trying to be rude or anything, I just clicked on this and expected to see some interesting pics and not a bunch of people just talking about how bad all the things are


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, I can honestly say that I have never taken a photo of brats being naughty. Pictures really condone the behavior. Our dogs do not understand that the camera is taking pictures, but they do understand that we take pictures when we are happy and fun. 

Instead of telling the dog EH! we are running and getting a camera? I mean, how does that work exactly? Do you set your dog up and have the camera ready? Or do you just have a camera permanently affixed to you eyeball and finger? Because shtuff, real shtuff happens fast. I mean faster than the delay in my camera.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And, I love threads where people get all PO'd about how the tide of responses do not follow what they thought they would receive, and then they get all mad and tell everyone to mind their own business and not to post or to get off their high horse. 

It's like when people post vids of the dogs playing with balloons or laser pointers, and some of us feel the need to point out the dangers in that, and then they get all upset because it was just supposed to be funny. 

Maybe you can just sit still when people do stuff with pups that are likely to cause issues down the line. I mean, when you see someone showing you a picture of the dogs riding free in the back of a pick up truck, I suppose you just see the humor and say nothing. 

Actually, the way this board has been lately, I expected to see a bunch of photos of dogs and no one saying anything about how they wouldn't take a picture in that scenario. I was actually pleasantly surprised that my post was not all that singular.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you post something it's open to public opinon. people
have their opinon. don't expect people to hee-hee, haw-haw
and have a that's cute attitude about what you post. people
have their opinon. you're posting your opinon and it's different
from some and it's not your dog. 




mego said:


> I understand that SOME people think others should be correcting it immediately
> 
> >>>> BUT it is not THEIR dog.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

As far as I know a forum is to share and discuss. Just because you don't get the responses you are looking for doesn't mean we are sitting on a high horse. It is another opinion. No need for feeling offended or irritated; this is just a forum..... The ones getting upset seems the people whom others don't agree with.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, I wonder what everyone has to say about this picture if counter surfing is getting such a response: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...alo-psycho-killer-knife-wielding-pupster.html

Let's hear it. This person must be out of her mind taking a picture when the dog has just stolen a knife...OMG

I have been around here long enough and have seen pictures posted from people that have a lot to say on this thread, that we could just tear apart and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Still arguing,still no new photos (sigh) interesting I thought I submitted this thread in "pictures pictures pictures" section not "discussions.....and behavior"(sigh) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook, cracked me up )) same music difference lyrics  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

She had an idea, but it wasn't happening...

About as close as she got:


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Anthony, that's a great picture...what a "naughty" face (she is so beautiful :wub She didn't even get a little taste? :laugh:


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't have any pictures of Nikki stealing food but here she is about to get her first taste of home cooked. She knew something really good was about to happen


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I have counter surfing stories, but no pictures. I probably wouldn't snap a picture mid surf, but some of the cutsie pics where dogs are looking earnestly onto a counter or table at something yummy, I would probably take a picture of it.

I used to have one from the first Thanksgiving after my husband and I were married. I was carving the Turkey and all four cats were sitting ontop of the counter directly across from me and I could see two sets of doggie ears just peaking above the edge of the counter. Every once in a while, the ears would dissapear and a nose would pop up.

The staged (?) picture of the dog on the counter was cute. Not something I'd personally do, but I liked it.


----------



## Jen&JohnnyBear (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello ppl there is no point in arguing. By being on here, don't you realize by now that ppl like to act as if their dogs are perfect and do nothing wrong. 
After all, it's an animal and I bet FOR SURE their dogs do all sorts of things that they wouldn't post on here because they are so busy criticizing and "IMHO"ing everyone else. 

Don't argue. Just ignore them, because ppl are not dumb and anyone reading these can tell what happens here. It's dumb, but it is what it is. A whole lot of ppl talking through a computer of some sort. So can we really expect anything less? No.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> Anthony, that's a great picture...what a "naughty" face (she is so beautiful :wub She didn't even get a little taste? :laugh:


Of course she did


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> I don't have any pictures of Nikki stealing food but here she is about to get her first taste of home cooked. She knew something really good was about to happen


Love your kitche, cute dog. and even I want whatever you were about to cook, im getting hungry


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> She had an idea, but it wasn't happening...
> 
> About as close as she got:


 
You always have good pics! looks yummy whatcha cooking?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

julie87 said:


> Love your kitche, cute dog. and even I want whatever you were about to cook, im getting hungry


Thanks  

I was really getting hungry looking at that food in Anthony's picture. looks yummy...lol. 

The food in my picture belongs to Nikki, it was her first day of getting switched over to home cooked. We have since switched out the Quinoa for Sweet Potato which she loves!!!

Michaela


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Not from the kitchen and not food. 
Water at the vet's office. And I showed her where it was.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

warpwr said:


> Not from the kitchen and not food.
> Water at the vet's office. And I showed her where it was.


I would do this. I let Lulu drink out of water fountains at the pet stores. Mind you she doesnt lick the fountain just drinks the water. If she licked the fountain I wouldnt let her do it. That would be gross.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> She had an idea, but it wasn't happening...
> 
> About as close as she got:


Hahaha. This is cute!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the closest she got to these cookies. Bunny will not jump so they thankfully were not consumed. I doubt she would have eaten them anyhow since she's pretty good about not stealing food. Jazz on the other will devour anything unless a command is given before leaving the room. He's always been a trouble-maker.











She thought if she sat politely I might change my mind. I would have given her one but they have chocolate in them.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> This is the closest she got to these cookies. Bunny will not jump so they thankfully were not consumed. I doubt she would have eaten them anyhow since she's pretty good about not stealing food. Jazz on the other will devour anything unless a command is given before leaving the room. He's always been a trouble-maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was just waiting for you to turn your back. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> She was just waiting for you to turn your back. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Possibly, lol, but she definitely won't jump to get them so I was safe . Anytime I have food on the kitchen counter she'll just watch it pathetically and then stare at me as though she's trying to telepathically communicate a message to me. It was the first time I baked these cookies so they didn't know if it was a "sharing food" or not.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aww such a good girl for not stealing the cookies! Mine whenever I get a snack will come next to me and first she will give me "shake" then "hi5" then she will lay down, all kinds of stuff so that I give her a piece. 

If I drop something on the floor though like the other day I missed the trash can and dropped chicken bone she picked it up as soon as I yelled "leave it" she dropped it. She is a good girl but if left unattended she will take advantage of whatever is in front of her if she can reach it. I'm in the process of training her to not jump up on counters.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Busted my boy going through the countertops looking for treats. In his defense his doggie treats are usually in a container on the countertop.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love this picture Vet offices are not always a fun place to be. I like that she was chilled out enough to get the drink!


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Mosul your boy is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> This is the closest she got to these cookies. Bunny will not jump so they thankfully were not consumed. I doubt she would have eaten them anyhow since she's pretty good about not stealing food. Jazz on the other will devour anything unless a command is given before leaving the room. He's always been a trouble-maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww Bunny is adorable :wub: I'm sure she got some more appropriate cookies for her good behaviour 

Both mine do that, they'll sit pretty with angelic faces hoping that I'll cave in to their wishes


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

andreaB said:


> Mosul your boy is just beautiful!!!


Thanks Andrea, I enjoying looking at everyone elses pictuers and sharing my own.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I haft to laugh at this. Emma is just getting big enough to reach things and I have been working very hard on the Off command to keep her down. While the picture of the dog on the counter is cute, no way I would want that to happen......but a neighbor has a ramp to her counter for her little poodle to get up to be near her. She is a widower and that pooch is always with her. I don't eat anything from her.

Emma has gotten obsessive about begging, me saying no and her vocalizing back. Wife bopped her with the news paper on the nose last night - was very effective (our paper is all of 10 pages). 

However I think I got the last laugh.

We were having subs and mine had some very very hot peppers on it. I had placed several aside on my chair side table to throw out. I had just gotten up when Emma jumped up and snarfed them.

The look of her facial expressions said it all. What the..... She was wining so bad I helped get them out of her mouth and got her to drink lots of water. I actually took a handfull and splashed it in her mouth She was fine after a few minutes of drinking, but licked her mouth a lot after that. This morning she would not even look at my table and responded to a no when I got my breakfast. Her reward later was a bit of left over scrambled eggs in her food bowl.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't have a picture cause I caught it after the fact and wasn't even a dog but I had purchased the medium bag of Blue Buffalo Wilderness Senior (11 lb bag I think it is) and laid it on the dining room table as I came in and forgot to put it away. Got up the next morning and my Persian kitty (weighs around 7 lbs) had dragged it off the table onto the floor and has scrabbled it up good but hadn't been able to penetrate the packaging. Good thing as she LOVES his dry food (she gets only canned) and will always try to sneak some from his food bowl.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

My husband and I kept hearing Gunther (at the time he was only 6 months old) getting up on the counter except every time _he_ heard _us_, he would get down and sit pretty like he didn't do anything wrong. We set up a little spy camera to see if he really was getting up on the counter. We did break the habit though the night we got the video and have never had an issue since  amazing what a simple stern *NO* can do.

Sorry about the unfinished kitchen haha we've been remodeling and our little spy camera was set up because he stole a cookie from the counter. He didn't eat it though haha apparently snickerdoodles aren't his thing.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200146401213269&l=5423516395291444297


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

That video made my day...what a little stinker :wub:


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

This is as close as she'll get to the counter. She's also not allowed in the kitchen, so she sit's right outside the kitchen and watches me like a hawk  lol..


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Smart girl Dixie :wub:


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Well our dogs are part of the family.. Lots of people in here are way to serious. They are our pets and some of us do spoil them.  my daughter has a husky that is a begger like ya wouldn't believe. When she comes to our house no begging.. They do know what they can get away with. Last Christmas Sherpa is having a field day eating everything and anything. Hunter will sit in the doorway an wait till he senses the last sound of the silverware hitting the plate. Then he slowly comes in an sits to survey whats on the table for him. Then he made a surprise move between my daughter an her husband.(hey sneak me something) It was dead quiet as we all watched him. It was funny as **** !!!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My dog Ike was forever stealing stuff off counters and from the trash. It became a running gig on Facebook. " what did Ike destroy today." I never caught him in the act, I would have corrected him, but I will share a few of his memorable finds.






my couch, I am guessing a toy was under it. 







eggs, exactly as I found them. Cracked, open and sucked dry with none in my floor







cat food can. He would just squish it in his jaws and the goodness would come out the sides. 







the former cat door leading to the litter boxes. He did not think it was big enough


For all his badness, he was the greatest dog. I generally laughed when I saw stuff like this. Until I came home to find a new bag of flour all over my house and dog. I just wanted to turn around and go back to work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Found another one! this is when she was 5 months old  Dirty dishes left over night, let the dog out the crate in the morning... she knew where to go first  interesting how long dog can stand on their back legs when they are licking a tray from BBQ chicken drumsticks 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Lucky Dog said:


> Well our dogs are part of the family.. Lots of people in here are way to serious. They are our pets and some of us do spoil them.  my daughter has a husky that is a begger like ya wouldn't believe. When she comes to our house no begging.. They do know what they can get away with. Last Christmas Sherpa is having a field day eating everything and anything. Hunter will sit in the doorway an wait till he senses the last sound of the silverware hitting the plate. Then he slowly comes in an sits to survey whats on the table for him. Then he made a surprise move between my daughter an her husband.(hey sneak me something) It was dead quiet as we all watched him. It was funny as **** !!!!


I know! People need to lighten up! Funny pic lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

